# black and tan coonhound hunting coyotes?



## Koda6966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Would it be possible for me to train black & tan coonhound pups to hunt coyotes?
if so, how would i train them?


----------



## Gordon Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

I've hunted coyotes behind **** hounds before. I believe the dogs wouldn't stay at a tree so they were bought by these guys to run coyotes with them. They did an excellent job of it too. They trained their dogs by letting them run with other coyotes dogs. It appeared that they quickly got the hang of it. There were several guys in central MN that enjoyed hunting that way. They would drive the roads after a snow fall until they found a fresh track, collect all the other guys and turn the dogs loose on the fresh track. What a hoot it was. Some people would walk in with the dogs and others would post around the edges at areas that they thought the Coyote was going to cross at. Those critters are smart. We ran lots more than were ever shot. If you don't know anyone that does it already then I'm not sure how you would start them running coyotes. Good luck


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

the one bad thing that i can think of with using a black and tan type dog on coyotes is that they have super noses and will pick up really old scent and fresh scent. So telling the difference between the two is going to be the hardest. You'll probably end up following an old scent trail until it crosses a fresher trail the first few times. I'm sure it can be done fairly easily with a nice fresh set of tracks in the snow. I'd agree with gordon guy, if you could find someone with a dog that nows what it's doing, just for training, it'd be your best bet. My brother uses a red bone for pheasants and it works pretty well. good luck..

Deano


----------



## black and tans (Aug 11, 2013)

I run coyotes with black and tans and they do great! They are strictly jump dogs though. They cant keep up with the catch dogs, but they make a great tool for the pack!


----------

